# Help for building Dome equipped with Solar Panel



## rohraassociates (Jun 3, 2012)

Hello Contractor Talk,

Myself Manish Rohra from India. We are into construction since 1995. 

In my current project of Ground + 4 Storied residential apartment. In my this project, i've to build Dome on top of Overhead Water Tank.

I'm attaching the drawing of Dome. 

Previously i was planning to build the dome structure in RCC, but now I want it to build of Solar Panel.
My question is, is it possible? If yes, please guide me with the same.

Thanks a lot,
Manish Rohra


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Interesting looking project & yes it can be easily done with the flexible / membrane style ones. As for what is available, support structure you will need, etc... that depends on the manufacture. Make sure you do not wire them all together as the ones in the shade will kill the productivity of the overall system


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

SLSTech said:


> Interesting looking project & yes it can be easily done with the flexible / membrane style ones.


Not too sure about that, looks like they come in rolls. If it's a dome you're bending it two ways. When you wrap it around the bottom how would the top fold in?


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Not all membranes come in rolls & some can be custom made / shaped

Personally I would look into custom panels but the design shown would mean a ton of them


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Physicaly....It can be constructed....

As far as "FULL" Functionality of the panels themsleves.....no....


Run a 12 hour daylight span on the surface area from your location .....The results would not be good,,,,,
Costs/reprieve of lost value


Personally......

From an architectural point of view,,,,,it would ruin the look of the period that design came from,,,,,,,,,


The flat roof around it....as far as the solar panels.......:thumbsup:



B,


----------

